# Sticky  Job Hunting resources



## Awkto Awktavious

There are a lot of threads about finding work, and I thought it might be helpful to have one big thread with links and helpful suggestions, from what type of work, volunteering, cover letters, resumes, job sites and other methods, interviewing, followup etc.

I am definitely no expert at job hunting, but I have done several different things that might work for others.

There are going to be a lot of links to this thread, some even linking it to other SAS threads. There are threads on this site that are all over the place looking for work, but most of them I see has few replies. I know you can easily Google all of these, but I thought it might be helpful to have one that's a little bit more structured.

Most of these sites are going to be Canadian at first, but if there are any in your country please post it.

*Volunteer*
For people with no work experience, it is often suggested that volunteering is the way to go, and a good way to get some references.
gooverseas.com/volunteer-abroad/united-states
http://www.volunteermatch.org/
http://www.globalvolunteers.org/usa/
volunteer.ca

*Not sure what to do?*
-Merchandiser - I did this for a few months, and I really enjoyed it. We worked from 6am-12pm. I worked in the Men's department, unboxing, and shelving merchandise. Minimum wage, but no stress.
-Cleaning/Washing dishes
-Food preparation
-Delivery
-Data Entry
-Library
www.udacity.com/nanodegrees - programming programs, web building, AI, VR (thanks meepie)
http://jobsearch.about.com/od/careereducation/fl/which-jobs-match-your-personality.htm
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/best-jobs-for-people-with-sa-42963/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-of-jobs-are-good-for-people-with-sa-1072337/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f273/jobs-for-ppl-with-sa-1201977/

*Cover Letters*
If you have an employment centre in your area, check them out, they could give you some good feedback that could help make your resume stand out.
http://www.wikihow.com/Write-a-Cover-Letter
http://jobsearch.about.com/od/coverlettersamples/a/coverlettsample.htm

*Resumes*
http://jobsearch.about.com/od/sampleresumes/a/sampleresume2.htm
http://www.resumeworld.ca/resume-samples/entry-level-resumes-samples/chronological-resume.html

*Job sites*
I'm aware that employers post on several sites, so you may see a lot of the same jobs.
http://www.workopolis.com/EN/Common/HomePage.aspx 
http://ca.indeed.com/?r=us
http://english.monster.ca/geo/siteselection
http://www.careerbuilder.com/?cbRecursionCnt=1 
http://www.careerjet.com/
www.dice.com - (thanks sabbath)

Don't forget the websites of companies that you would like to work for.

Canada
http://talentegg.ca/ - Students and recent grads
http://charityvillage.com/ - This one is Nonprofit 
Eluta.ca - This site lists the top employers in the county, region, etc
Hrjob.ca - Human Resources
Accountingjobs.ca - Accounting 
Itjobs - Computer Science
Retailjob.ca - Retail
Adminjob.ca - Administrative

 Other countries

*Other methods*
Although applying online is the most common way, there are other methods as well. Most of these might not appeal to us, since most of them require us to step out of our comfort zone but here are some other ways:
-Door to door - There are quite a few companies within walking distance from my house, and I went door to door, asking to speak to the hiring manager giving a quick intro (20-30 secs) about myself, along with my cover letter and resume.
-Cold calling
-Networking - through family friends, etc
-Employment Agency
-Job fairs

*References*
Everyone's favourite part of the job hunting has got to be asking someone for a reference.
http://www.wikihow.com/Ask-for-a-Reference-from-an-Employer
http://jobsearch.about.com/od/gettingreferences/qt/how-to-ask-reference.htm
Teachers, former supervisors, coworkers

*Interview*
http://jobsearch.about.com/od/interviewquestionsanswers/a/interviewquest.htm
http://www.michaelpage.ca/content/80-top-10-interview-questions-and-how-you-should-answer-them.html
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nextavenue/2014/06/18/10-job-interview-questions-you-should-ask/

Tips
-Have a little speech about yourself prepared
Example: "I graduated from __ in ___/I'm still in school studying___, where I learned/learning____, I'm (hardworking, punctual, detail-oriented, willing to learn), I have __ years of experience in ____, and I'm looking for a new challenge, where I can learn and be an asset to your company" - something like that, but better. lol.

-Research the company
-Anticipate and practice the interview questions, and your answers - write them down, think of any accomplishments
-Practice in front of a mirror - I know people here might be a little self conscious, and don't really like looking at their own reflection, but this way you'll be able to see yourself in real time and make any adjustments (posture, not smiling enough, nervous twitch etc)
-Be on Time
-Dress appropriately
-Show enthusiasm, ask questions
http://jobsearch.about.com/od/interviewsnetworking/fl/how-to-prepare-for-an-interview-introvert.htm

Followup
It is suggested that after the interview is over, ask for the interviewer's email (if you don't have it already) and send them a thank you note and reiterating your skills and qualifications.

I really hope others can contribute to this thread, and I will try to update it regularly, so keep checking to see if there is anything new that could be helpful. Thanks in advance to everyone that adds any suggestions.

Finding a job can be very difficult and stressful, especially for us with SA. So, we should try and help each other out.
Good Luck to everyone looking for work, and don't give up if you don't get the job, keep searching!


----------



## TCNY

man this is fantastic! this needs more exposure


----------



## rosecolored

This is great, thanks a lot


----------



## sabbath9

hmm how about:
www.craigslist.org 
and 
www.dice.com

is www.backpage.com a legit site for jobs?

100 million Americans out of work yet the unemployment rate is 5%, I call bull****!


----------



## komorikun

I just want to say that you should apply for jobs even if you don't have the experience required in the advertisement. This is within reason of course. If you have no experience then probably pointless to apply to jobs that ask for 10 years of experience. But if the ad says 2 or 3 years experience, then you may have a chance. 

And once you are past entry level jobs, you should almost always negotiate the salary once you get an offer. Ask for at least $10,000-15,000 more than you would accept.


----------



## CarolineMagnolia

Thank you for this helpful information.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

If people are having trouble gaining any experience, or need reference I had success volunteering at habitat for humanity.

It was really easy, I just sign up on the local website, fill out some forms watch a video, take a quiz (I know it sounds like a hassle at first, but) once its done you can book a shift and start volunteering. its very flexible, so you can put in as many hours as you'd like, and can cancel your shift whenever.
I'm not sure if its the same everywhere else, hopefully it is though.

The store that I am with is nice. I mostly move furniture around, help load vehicles, and dismantle unsellable items to throw in the dump. I think its good for people with SA, because you could greet some customers, but if it gets overwhelming, you could just hide at the back doing more physical work.
And I am by no means a strong guy, so don't worry too much about being weak. lol

I say give it a try, there isn't a commitment as far as I know.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

http://careers.workopolis.com/advice/3-ways-introverts-can-master-networking/

interesting article I came across for networking.
Nothing mind-blowing, I don't think, but thought it might help some people here.

"A worthy goal could be meeting one or two new people or reconnecting with a couple of existing contacts. Two meaningful conversations are better than collecting 20 business cards"

"Introverts need to give themselves permission to re-define networking and do it their own way. Ask yourself: What social situations do I thrive in? What energizes me?"


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Some part time jobs to consider:
http://careers.workopolis.com/advic...219Subbed|EN|044CABB1DA2B764610404883A0CA70BC
Dog-walker sounds interesting.


----------



## meepie

Thanks Awkto, this is amazing . 

I wanted to point to another resource. www.udacity.com/nanodegrees. You can go through their programming programs for 200 a month and they job hunt/build up your resume afterward. Then you can do the nanodegree plus programs and if you dont get a job they give you your money back. Great for anyone with a bachelors degree but struggling to find work, or for anyone with a high school diploma with a knack for computers.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

meepie said:


> Thanks Awkto, this is amazing .
> 
> I wanted to point to another resource. www.udacity.com/nanodegrees. You can go through their programming programs for 200 a month and they job hunt/build up your resume afterward. Then you can do the nanodegree plus programs and if you dont get a job they give you your money back. Great for anyone with a bachelors degree but struggling to find work, or for anyone with a high school diploma with a knack for computers.


Wow! that looks really cool! Definitely worth looking at if you're not sure what to do/looking for a new career. And the money back is very encouraging especially when looking at how hard it is for people to look for work after graduation. The The AI one interests me the most.
I'll put it in the OP as well. Thanks meepie!


----------



## Andre

komorikun said:


> I just want to say that you should apply for jobs even if you don't have the experience required in the advertisement. This is within reason of course. If you have no experience then probably pointless to apply to jobs that ask for 10 years of experience. But if the ad says 2 or 3 years experience, then you may have a chance.
> 
> And once you are past entry level jobs, you should almost always negotiate the salary once you get an offer. Ask for at least $10,000-15,000 more than you would accept.


Thanks, komorikun.

Have you had success negotiating with prospective employers?


----------



## twitchy666

*which word is contained in the posts?*

YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU! YOU!

consider any children's novels...

also: it

it's the...
and and and and the.... and the....... and the....

the favourite style? finger-pointing repeatingly You! on and on.... gesture
every universal language! except Latin.
No prenouns or prepositions..

minefield of job acquisition

who prefers the identification icon of You (anonymous) me... them... plural
OR
specific name(s) repeated

Articulated communication improves retarded, colloquial, redundant expressions.

Thin out repetition. Distill meanings

SQL


----------



## Carolyne

If you're in the US you can more than likely go to your state's department of labor and they will offer training and job search services to help you get employed.


----------



## rabidfoxes

This would be great for someone in the UK:

Job

30k+, homeworking, no real requirements beyond literacy and, amazingly, not a scam


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

This is a good thread, Indeed is easy as you can apply online with a cover letter already written and CV already in place. Think they do assessments where you can show off your skills as well.


----------

